# Good mountain bike routes in East Anglia!



## daveyrunner (13 Oct 2009)

Hi, 

I have just started mountainbiking and am looking for some good routes in East Anglia. Preferably single track and a varying range of routes of different dificulty.

D;o)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Oct 2009)

Thetford Forest for a start.


----------



## globalfish (14 Oct 2009)

Try this site:- http://www.trogmtb.com/


----------



## Wobbly John (14 Oct 2009)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Thetford Forest for a start.



If you're doing Thetford, then Brandon Country park has free parking and the cafe does better cakes than High Lodge (which is £6 to park  ).


----------



## Matty (15 Oct 2009)

I wish you well in finding a mountain in East Anglia!


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2009)

Maybe off-road routes would have been a better question. :?:


----------



## Globalti (21 Oct 2009)

I want to go cycling in the Dutch Alps....


----------



## chillyuk (25 Oct 2009)

Matty said:


> I wish you well in finding a mountain in East Anglia!



The way my legs felt this morning I thought I had found several between Harlow and South Chingford and back to Harlow.


----------



## thomas (2 Nov 2009)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Thetford Forest for a start.




I know the MTB club at UEA go to Thetford and seem to have a good time


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Nov 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> I want to go cycling in the Dutch Alps....



Prefer the Essex Riviera....


----------



## fuzzyfreak (5 Nov 2009)

Where-abouts are you? I have been compiling off road routes around Saffron Walden and know a few around Bishop's Stortford too. There is also the Flitch Way.


----------

